# New Option for Loose Tenon Joinery



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Woodpecker's announced their latest new tool - Morty's Loose Tenon Joinery Jig It was announced this morning. Designed to compete against Fest00l's Domino, they even have 31" tenon stock in many sizes including White Oak and Beech. Albeit spendy for a jig but I have the Domino DF 500 and am contemplating getting the DF 700 XL for a couple projects that need 12mm or 14mm tenons. I could pick up this jug for $500 or the DF 700 XL for around $1600. Easy decision for me.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> Woodpecker s announced their latest new tool - Morty s Loose Tenon Joinery Jig It was announced this morning. Designed to compete against Fest00l s Domino, they even have 31" tenon stock in many sizes including White Oak and Beech. Albeit spendy for a jig but I have the Domino DF 500 and am contemplating getting the DF 700 XL for a couple projects that need 12mm or 14mm tenons. I could pick up this jug for $500 or the DF 700 XL for around $1600. Easy decision for me.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I just read that email and was excited about the idea of there jig till I saw the price. 
I do still like it. I like how you can turn the insert to cut angles. So it seems like it has more uses that just a straight domino. 
For me though, I do not have a domino yet. And for the price, I think I would just add that money to the cost of a domino. 
However for you, I can see where it may be more useful since you already have a domino. 
This will start a debate with myself. lol I have not bought a domino yet because I am not doing a lot of furniture work where I would use it enough to justify owning it. (Price tag), And I do have access to both domino machines you mention. With the access I have, (Local woodworking school), Maybe I never justify the full price of my own domino. And this jig is the better option for me. There I go, letting people inside my head again. 
I will miss the intro price while I argue with myself. I am such a tool whore, I really want both.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I will stick with my Leigh FMT Pro and make loose tenon stock on the router when necessary.


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

It's a cool design, (I like the way you can angle the mortise) but I wonder when another company comes out with a more budget-friendly version.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't see how it competes with the festool domino. It doesn't even have a motor attached +
Those types of jigs have been around a long time. 
I think it will be a hard jig to sell at 500 dollars. Many woodworkers have figured out how to make something similar from plywood.
Good Luck


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Watched the video this morning. Looked pretty nice, but even the discount price seems high for my hobby shop.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> Watched the video this morning. Looked pretty nice, but even the discount price seems high for my hobby shop.
> 
> - BB1


I was thinking the same thing after watching the video. I especially liked the indexing pin system on the bottom for referencing tenon placement for things like face frame construction.

For a little pricing perspective a DowelMax fully loaded with accessories clocks in around $320 on Amazon right now. That puts the Morty a little out of align but not by much. If it was more in the $400 to $425 range I could see it being a bit more attractive.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have to admit, that's pretty neat. They've expanded quite a bit on what the old Mortise Pal jig would do.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

If you want a jig, and you have a plunge router. I can get you making M&T joints for a considerable bit less than "Morty" can.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/314377


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

3×3 Custom - Tamar did a video a shop made jig for making loose tenons. Seemed pretty easy, but I haven't had a need to make it yet.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Its very similar design of the Dowel-it jig, just with $600 worth of red paint.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

For those of you saying that's it's a knock off of the Dowel It jig or the DowelMax jig, am I missing something?

Although this looks like a self-centering jig, it's far from it, it doesn't self center anything. You clamp it to a piece of wood and dial it in with the guide markings. It's used with a router, not a drill. It uses tenon stock, not dowels. I'm not advocating that it's a jig for everyone but if you have the money, have the need or desire for loose tenons but don't want to shell out the cash for a Domino, this is a good alternative for a ready to use out of the box item. I don't have enough shop time so I would rather use a jig than build one.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I was only comparing the DowelMax on a cost basis. Both are precision CNC machined jigs. The Morty at full price is about $200 more than the DowelMax fully loaded out. While both perform separate tasks for making a joint they appear to have roughly the same level of sophistication and precision at what they do. The Morty is a tad larger and looks to have a few more moving parts so I assume it will cost a bit more. However I still feel at its full retail price they are asking too much.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

> I was only comparing the DowelMax on a cost basis. Both are precision CNC machined jigs. The Morty at full price is about $200 more than the DowelMax fully loaded out. While both perform separate tasks for making a joint they appear to have roughly the same level of sophistication and precision at what they do. The Morty is a tad larger and looks to have a few more moving parts so I assume it will cost a bit more. However I still feel at its full retail price they are asking too much.
> 
> - sansoo22


Thanks sansoo22. I was searching the internet for a DowelMax that was designed to cut mortises I could only find the ones for dowels. I thought perhaps they had another model and that I was unable to locate. I'm all about saving money if another tool performs the same. It must cost a LOT to anodize aluminum with red because all their stuff is expensive! It is well deigned, high quality, and made in America so I don't mind splurging. I have a Leigh Super FMT that can do the same thing but this little bugger just seems handier. Like the Domino, the guides for repetitiveness are nice. You have to use a Domino to really appreciate it, or do a lot of research. For example the spring loaded tabs that are built into the fence give you perfect alignment from the end or from one mortise to the next every time without any measuring. Once you cut the first mortise (exact width of the tenon itself) you turn a dial one click and now the remainder of the mortises are slightly wider making them easier to line up. The first one keep everything aligned. The Morty does this also.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ill keep my domino.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> ill keep my domino.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm keeping my Domino also. The "Monty" looked interesting enough, and I'm sure it is very well made, but the sell price point is too high for me to consider a switch.

I believe the tool fits into Woodpecker's business model, priced to make money, for the quantity they feel they can sell. As with other Woodpecker tools, we can reasonably expect it is very well made.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

No thanks …...


----------



## AGolden (Mar 22, 2020)

I find it funny how much shade they throw at the Festool domino in this video


----------

